# BBWs: Would being able to be picked up by your SO be a turn on for you?



## Mokojumbie (Apr 3, 2009)

Maybe turn-on is a strong word, but the question still stands.

I always figured, especially as it doesn't happen too often in the BBW world where her SO can grab her off her feet, that it would be desirable if anything just for the thrill of it. So, assuming that you're dating/married to someone who is strong enough do to it with no problems, would you want him to do it? 

I've found that generally women don't _seem_ to like it, but I imagine that it's because of a fear of the lifter suddenly succumbing to instantaneous hernia and collapsing like a lawn chair.


----------



## SSBBBWVeuveJenCoBu (Apr 3, 2009)

Mokojumbie said:


> Maybe turn-on is a strong word, but the question still stands.
> 
> I always figured, especially as it doesn't happen too often in the BBW world where her SO can grab her off her feet, that it would be desirable if anything just for the thrill of it. So, assuming that you're dating/married to someone who is strong enough do to it with no problems, would you want him to do it?
> 
> I've found that generally women don't _seem_ to like it, but I imagine that it's because of a fear of the lifter suddenly succumbing to instantaneous hernia and collapsing like a lawn chair.



Yes naturally I would be a bit, well more than a bit, self conscious & apprehensive at first. But it'd be a a treat and a tad impressive too. The last time I was picked up was by the crosstown M14 bus in Manhattan.:doh: J/K. LOL! i got a million of 'em folks. Okay.. maybe more like 4 or 5 of 'em, folks.

Good thread.


----------



## Cors (Apr 3, 2009)

My BBW ex found it to be a huge turn-on because it was one of the few things that could make her feel like a dainty little girl, which was quite the challenge because she is 14 years older and a good 200 pounds heavier.


----------



## Just_Jen (Apr 3, 2009)

Mokojumbie said:


> Maybe turn-on is a strong word, but the question still stands.
> 
> I always figured, especially as it doesn't happen too often in the BBW world where her SO can grab her off her feet, that it would be desirable if anything just for the thrill of it. So, assuming that you're dating/married to someone who is strong enough do to it with no problems, would you want him to do it?
> 
> I've found that generally women don't _seem_ to like it, but I imagine that it's because of a fear of the lifter suddenly succumbing to instantaneous hernia and collapsing like a lawn chair.



i would SOO Love it haha thought i would definitely be worried that id be killing them inadvertently..


----------



## steely (Apr 3, 2009)

It'd take a big man and I haven't found one yet that could lift me off the ground.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 3, 2009)

Everytime I've picked up any girl, it's been horror followed by total elation. 

Usually the take off is a bit difficult, but once we're in the air, it's a smooth ride.  Holy shit! Put me down! PUT ME THE FUCK DOWN! NO! THIS IS AWESOME! GO FORWARD, RIGHT, LEFT, OK, PUT ME DOWN IN FRONT OF THE FRIDGE. 

Yep, it's fun stuff.


----------



## Mokojumbie (Apr 3, 2009)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Everytime I've picked up any girl, it's been horror followed by total elation.
> 
> Usually the take off is a bit difficult, but once we're in the air, it's a smooth ride.  Holy shit! Put me down! PUT ME THE FUCK DOWN! NO! THIS IS AWESOME! GO FORWARD, RIGHT, LEFT, OK, PUT ME DOWN IN FRONT OF THE FRIDGE.
> 
> Yep, it's fun stuff.



 So true


----------



## Emma (Apr 3, 2009)

I'd like it lol My fella can't pick me up, but he can manage a quick pony ride haha


----------



## superodalisque (Apr 3, 2009)

i have to admit being picked up is sexy. being "carried away" is definitely a passion thing in more ways than one. 

PS: does elation equal squeals of delight?


----------



## Cors (Apr 3, 2009)

Haha, just to clarify, I can't actually pick her up properly so the "dainty little girl" effect isn't properly achieved. I can only lift her a few inches off the ground from a standing position, for a maximum of ten seconds before my arms give way. We both get scared if I try to bring her higher or hold her up for longer. 

Kudos to all you strong men who can sweep your lady off her feet. I'm jealous!


----------



## jewels_mystery (Apr 3, 2009)

I can see how that could be a turn on. Hell I am blushing just thinking about it. :wubu:


----------



## Lolita13 (Apr 3, 2009)

I love it. My poor fiance isn't strong enough, but I wish he could hold me for more than 5 seconds.


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 3, 2009)

Sounds like a new wonderful fad :wubu: So many hot ladies and so many lifts... :wubu:

I can see this thread causing many Guys to sign up for a gym memberships- time to tone up and get ready. 

I also think it's just as hot for BBW to lift the men  

The big question is then which method to employ & what works best? I assume a good deal would have to do with the dimensions of the person doing the lift. An average height or shorter person (and those not blessed with long arms) may have to employ.

Off hand you have the Fireman's Carry (over the shoulder) vs. the Classic "Lift and Carry Method" (Carrying your sweetie over the threshold) vs. Piggy Back.


----------



## Mokojumbie (Apr 3, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> ...I also think it's just as hot for BBW to lift the men



I would like this (and some of the ladies I've dated could do it), but I don't know how much of a turn on that would be for _them_!


----------



## thatgirl08 (Apr 3, 2009)

Aw, yeah, that'd be sweet but I highly doubt there's very many guys that could pick me up. I don't think anyone's ever tried.


----------



## steely (Apr 3, 2009)

Mokojumbie said:


> I would like this (and some of the ladies I've dated could do it), but I don't know how much of a turn on that would be for _them_!



I could probably do that.I carried my husband downstairs when he had pnuemonia.Put him in the car and took him to the hospital.It wasn't much of a turn on,his lips were blue and he couldn't breathe.

It's good to be married to a big woman


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 3, 2009)

I would so love it!! I absolutely revel in Frank's strength -- we both grew up on farms, and he was a weightlifter in high school. He could dead lift over 400 pounds.

At one time, I could lift him up off the ground a few inches, and he's not exactly a small guy. 

Anyway, when we go swimming, he can and does lift me up. It's a wonderful feeling.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 3, 2009)

I love it. Being tossed about... even being scooted across a bed in one fell swoop - oh man... totally hot. 

I like the idea of being picked up - and love being bounced on someone's lap... hotness! However, the actual logistics of lifting me without hurting me (I'm unweildy, it's hard to put hands and pressure in a place that I'm not going to squeal in pain) pretty much prevent any direct lifting of me. 

But again - want to toss me around a little, or a little bounce on the knee.... oh yeah. Sign me up! And Cors got it just right, it's one of the only times I can get the feeling of being "light" or "dainty" in a truly heady way. 

Weeee!!!


Edit: Yes, Betty - water is the next best thing, I love getting a piggyback ride or straddling a guys lap and getting walked around - so fun!!


----------



## Ash (Apr 3, 2009)

Only one guy has ever managed to pick me up (well, when I was anywhere near my current weight, anyway), and I loved it. I was awed, and it was a little thrilling. It was also cool because we were on a crowded train platform and there were some college kids nearby who were stunned to silence at what they were seeing. It was fun!

The weirdest part is that the guy in question is quite thin and doesn't look particularly strong (my apologies if he ever reads this!), but he didn't have much trouble at all from what I could tell. Immediately after this, another guy (who is more solidly built and looks stronger) tried and couldn't succeed. My guess is that it was a matter of leverage here. Or maybe some sort of magical fatty-lifting powers.


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Apr 3, 2009)

I don't think it's a turn on. My guy can pick me up and toss me around a bit, but I'm generally flailing and squealing to be put down. It's just not that comfortable haha


----------



## toni (Apr 3, 2009)

My ex could lift me above his head, I loved it. So much fun. Strength is such a turn on. :wubu:


----------



## Tracyarts (Apr 3, 2009)

It would freak me right the hell out if somebody even tried to pick me up. Because I'd be afraid that they would accidentally drop me or that I'd slip and twist and wind up hurting my back. 

Back in the day... I had a couple guy friends (and a couple boyfriends) who could pick me up and carry me around and it was fun. Well, more fun when they would piggyback me over a puddle so I didn't have to get my feet wet or just hoist me over their shoulder and spin in circles to make me dizzy. Not as much fun when they'd pick me up and carry me over to the edge of the pool and toss me in. Unless I wanted to be tossed in the pool. Then it was okay.

I have one guy friend who is big and strong enough to lift me now. He will usually give me a big bear hug and lift my feet a few inches off the ground whenever I get to see him (which isn't very often) I don't mind that much because he's really careful and my feet are only a few inches off the ground. But that's about the limit of my comfort zone.

It never was a sexual turn-on, just fun in a silly playing around kind of way. 

Tracy


----------



## olwen (Apr 4, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> Sounds like a new wonderful fad :wubu: So many hot ladies and so many lifts... :wubu:
> 
> I can see this thread causing many Guys to sign up for a gym memberships- time to tone up and get ready.
> 
> ...



Either way would impress the shit out of me and also prompt me to salivate over his guns even if it was only for a few seconds. Even hotter if he could lift me up all kinds of ways in the middle of doing the do. Hasn't actually happened, but a girl can dream. Le sigh.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Apr 4, 2009)

Any Non-Family-Member who picks me up fills me with so much glee, it is truely indescribable. 

Considering I'm 350 pounds.. [Okay. Well. Last time I was picked up by a guy-friend of mine, I was 299. And he boasted he could lift 300. So I told him to prove it. Oh. Godzilla, Did he!]


It went like such, and I specifically quote:

"HOLY SHIT, PUT ME DOWN RIGHT NOW! OH MY GOD, OH MY FREAKING GOD, AHHH! PUT ME DOWN, PUT ME. THE FUCK. DOWN! WHEEEEEEEEEEE " 

...Yeah. Then a whole bunch of "I TOLD YOU, I FREAKING TOLD YOU" from him. But. that's not important! 


...It is. Freaking. Amazing.


But now, at 350, I've come to terms with the fact only like, the strongest man 'LYK EVAR' would be able to pick me up.


----------



## Keb (Apr 4, 2009)

I have a guy friend who is nearly as large as me and likes to prove his strength by picking people up...since I'm one of the larger women he knows, and we're close enough that he knows he can get away with a lot with me, he is constantly trying to pick me up. But he's not a gentle guy, and I admit I'm terrified of him hurting one or both of us when he does it. (Yes, he -can-, but not comfortably.) 

On the other hand...someone who can carry a lady over the threshold, lift her during a dance, and etc...that does seem very romantic to me. If it could be done safely and smoothly, it'd be quite the thrill. 

I think I'd have to be much smaller for that to be the case, however.


----------



## succubus_dxb (Apr 4, 2009)

I would LOVE it... my ex CLAIMED he could bench 300, so me at 250- should have been possible - but was still too selfconscious then to even ask


----------



## Fascinita (Apr 4, 2009)

My SO, Raymond, and I first met at a bar. I was sitting there fiddling with my top, adjusting it so my belly roll would show just so. I've noticed this attracts a certain kind of man.

He came over to me and put his hand on my arm.

What's a woman like you doing in a dump like this, he asked.

I don't know, I said. You wouldn't be trying to pick me up, would you, I asked.

I fiddled with my blouse some more and then took a big gulp of my drink. It was Sex on a Beach. This is the drink I drink when I'm looking for trouble.

_Would_ you let me pick you up, he asked. His eyes were as big as saucers.

The last time a man picked me up was just about eighty pounds ago, I said, adjusting the low-cut collar on my blouse and aiming my cleavage at him.

He looked at me, his cheeks flushing.

More Sex on a Beach, please, I told the bartender, not taking my eyes off Raymond.


----------



## Teresa (Apr 4, 2009)

Yes, it would be a turn on. Partly because it would showcase his physical strength and partly because it has a feel of dominance to it. I know dominance in a man is mostly mental, but physical strength like that always comes across as "he could be in control if he wanted it" which is also a turn on.

Like others, I would probably feel fear at first, but if he didn't stumble around groaning I might just relax and enjoy it.

As far as me picking him up? No, I wouldn't even TRY that! 

Teresa


----------



## bexy (Apr 4, 2009)

It wouldn't be a turn on, just useful for when I am tired lol...!

I really love it when George and I go swimming together though and he picks me up, carries me, spins me round lol. It's very cute and I like it lots :wubu:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 5, 2009)

AnnMarie said:


> I love it. Being tossed about... even being scooted across a bed in one fell swoop - oh man... totally hot.
> 
> I like the idea of being picked up - and love being bounced on someone's lap... hotness! However, the actual logistics of lifting me without hurting me (I'm unweildy, it's hard to put hands and pressure in a place that I'm not going to squeal in pain) pretty much prevent any direct lifting of me.
> 
> ...


This. Exactly this.


----------



## exile in thighville (Apr 5, 2009)

i'm an absolute weakling but i love carrying a girl in the water


----------



## intraultra (Apr 5, 2009)

AnnMarie said:


> I love it. Being tossed about... even being scooted across a bed in one fell swoop - oh man... totally hot.


I am totally with AnnMarie on this here.

I can't say anyone has ever attempted to lift me up, but I like the thought of it. I do love being manhandled a bit.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 5, 2009)

I guess instead of just saying "what she said!" I'll elaborate a bit. 

I think fat is the ultimate in femininity. Fat, to me, by its very nature, is feminine and sexual. But there's this other part of femininity (to me, I mean...everyone has their own definition!) that is equated with being overpowered, sexually. The idea of being picked up and carried into a room and thrown on a bed, a la movie moments, is VERY sexy to me. I would be absolute putty in the hands of a man who could do that, ESPECIALLY if he were able to act like it weren't a struggle at all. It would make me feel completely feminine, and as though I were in the hands of someone who was VERY masculine, and that, to me, is very sexy.

Even just being picked up would DEFINITELY turn my crank, because it would at least allude to the possibility of the rest.

*Cough.* It has suddenly gotten VERY hot in here. :blush:


----------



## Mini (Apr 6, 2009)

I pick people up all the time, but that's mostly because I hate having to bend over to hug someone. Never tried it with a BBW before, but I'm pretty sure I could. I'm stronger than I look. >_>


----------



## kayrae (Apr 6, 2009)

fuck yeah...


----------



## Tracii (Apr 6, 2009)

My guy has picked me up and walked over to the couch sat down with me on his lap yep I like it!
He is not a big guy just pretty strong.I think getting the balance right is the key.


----------



## succubus_dxb (Apr 6, 2009)

Mini said:


> I pick people up all the time, but that's mostly because I hate having to bend over to hug someone. Never tried it with a BBW before, but I'm pretty sure I could. I'm stronger than I look. >_>



I'm offering my services if you'd like a test dummy, so to speak :eat1:


----------



## SpecialK (Apr 6, 2009)

This is a great thread! lol!

I'm also one of those "Don't you dare even THINK about picking me up! You'll break something!"

But if you could do it without breaking anything..... :wubu:

In the pool.... you can pick me up as much as you wish.


----------



## Tau (Apr 6, 2009)

That is pure hotness! I love men who can take the weight, hoist me around, rough me up a bit *droolz* in a good way of course  And I've found that really tall skinny guys are shockingly good at lifting big girls - its always a pleasant surprise


----------



## pickleman357 (Apr 6, 2009)

I think I have the strength to hoist my woman up, but the problem I've been finding is that I can't get a grip. She's big everywhere and grab a part and lift, the fat moves but the girl doesn't.  Which is hot, but not very helpful.

Any idea on how to lift a bbw sized piece of jello? :wubu:


----------



## Tooz (Apr 6, 2009)

Yeah, no. I like to feel like a person, not a little girl. That's just me. I find there to be other, more effective ways to illustrate dominance or masculinity that are far sexier.


----------



## wrench13 (Apr 6, 2009)

I've picked my share of BBW/SSBBW up. IF she lies on a TALL bed, by the side, and you get one arm under her shoulders and one under her legs, with your knees bent slightly , you can pivot back and raise up a pretty substantial size lady. Never tried just a straight lift, with both standing -I imagine that would hurt the woman and be hard to get a solid hold. 

But tossing a bbw around on a bed is far easier and one hell of a lot of fun and sexy as hell too. High school wrestling class moves come in handy! Makes the ladies smile too, if you can say 'get that big sexy ass over here' and then bring it over!


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 6, 2009)

pickleman357 said:


> I think I have the strength to hoist my woman up, but the problem I've been finding is that I can't get a grip. She's big everywhere and grab a part and lift, the fat moves but the girl doesn't.  Which is hot, but not very helpful.
> 
> Any idea on how to lift a bbw sized piece of jello? :wubu:



*If your Sweetie doesn't mind being hoisted over your shoulders- I guess a fireman carry lift should work *


----------



## pickleman357 (Apr 6, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *If your Sweetie doesn't mind being hoisted over your shoulders- I guess a fireman carry lift should work *


That would hurt her belly.

even her back is squishy and shifts.

Any other ideas?


----------



## superodalisque (Apr 6, 2009)

pickleman357 said:


> That would hurt her belly.
> 
> even her back is squishy and shifts.
> 
> Any other ideas?



bearhugs with legs wrapped around the waist generally work for me. your right though. i don't think its the weight but getting a grip. bruises hurt!


----------



## op user (Apr 6, 2009)

Arguably the thread of the year. A, currently FWB, before her WLS, was around 260 lbs (and sex was great). A major thrill was trying to lift her (particularly before "round two"). 

What I tried and it worked is to have her seat on my lap, arm under the shoulders and the knees. I move slightly forward and downward and then lift her up. A very intense moment.

I tried it with another lady with a fairly developed butt shelf and I had some difficulties because she overflow.

A BBW/SSBBW carried by a man is major hot.


op user


----------



## RKC (Apr 6, 2009)

Girls totally love this. Most bbw's go for tiny guys, but if you're not rail-thin, you can probably pick your girl up.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 6, 2009)

RKC said:


> Girls totally love this. Most bbw's go for tiny guys, but if you're not rail-thin, you can probably pick your girl up.



I've been with my fair share of rail thin and most of them had the height and strength to move me around without too much trouble. I think it's all about leverage.


----------



## GutsGirl (Apr 7, 2009)

Teresa said:


> Yes, it would be a turn on. Partly because it would showcase his physical strength and partly because it has a feel of dominance to it. I know dominance in a man is mostly mental, but physical strength like that always comes across as "he could be in control if he wanted it" which is also a turn on.



THIS, so much! It was pretty thrilling when my boyfriend scooped me up onto his lap, and when he picked me up for the first time. Scary, but thrilling.  I hope we can do it again, some time. 

The thing is, I don't really know how much I weigh, and he insists I must not weigh _that_ much because he isn't that strong. Personally I think he's a little stronger than he thinks, but whatevah. 

Maybe if he marries me, he can carry me across the thresh-hold.... :wubu:


----------



## Skinny6ft4 (Apr 8, 2009)

i WISH i could do this... but i'm a very small-built, lightweight guy. there's something about the unexpected irony of a skinny dude lifting up a huge BBW in his arms that i think would be awesome. but, unfortunately, if there's any lifting going on... it's usually being done TO me, and not by me.


----------



## sweet&fat (Apr 8, 2009)

I can't say being picked up is a turn on for me necessarily- i'm more of a lap girl. You would think that they would achieve the same feeling of feminine smallness, but somehow the latter feels more special and intimate. :wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 8, 2009)

I always immediately start worrying about him hurting his back or something....it's really no fun for me. Especially if I get squeezed too tight in the effort...ouch.


----------



## chunkeymonkey (Apr 8, 2009)

I find it very hot to wrap my legs around a guy in a pool but on dry land my Fat gets all bruised and its all uncomfortable to be lifted. I don't know I don't get any pleasure from it. It's probably the same pleasure one might get standing on the top of a 20 foot ladder feeling it slip from underneath you and the panic wondering where and how your going to land.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Apr 8, 2009)

Keb said:


> On the other hand...someone who can carry a lady over the threshold, lift her during a dance, and etc...that does seem very romantic to me. If it could be done safely and smoothly, it'd be quite the thrill.



Psst! Guys! _During a dance_ is easy -- if you do it while you're turning. That way, you've got your partner's momentum working for you -- sort of like judo -- and you can literally "sweep her off her feet" for an instant. It works best in waltz, and my wife loves it!


----------



## BeaBea (Apr 8, 2009)

I had an ex who was six foot six tall and very broad and muscly and he could pick me up in his arms relatively easily. The first time it happened we were in the middle of a furious argument as he had showed up late to take us both to a Wedding and wanted to stop for a little action before we left... I turned instantly from 450lbs of furiously angry, shouting woman into a blushing, giggling pussy cat of a girl who did exactly as she was told :blush::wubu::blush:

Jeez, even remembering this is making me embarrassed! What a cliche - my feminist icons would be so ashamed of me if they knew!

Tracey xx


----------



## olwen (Apr 8, 2009)

Tooz said:


> Yeah, no. I like to feel like a person, not a little girl. That's just me. I find there to be other, more effective ways to illustrate dominance or masculinity that are far sexier.



Um....yeah there are other ways. :blush:


----------



## KendraLee (Apr 9, 2009)

I had just walked out of a bar once when a 6 foot 5 inch guy lifted me right up so that most of the upper half of my body was above his shoulders. I loved it then and I'd love it again. It was a brute manliness that I found sexy and made feel a little bit dainty.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (May 4, 2009)

i _really_ hope that it's okay for me to bump this thread. in my defense, it's less than a month old.

okay, so i'm pretty thin, and i'm not all that strong -- i'll admit it, even though it very likely makes me less of a man to do so. i'd probably not even be able to lift a skinny girl, let alone a BBW.
but...
the girl i'm currently involved with has been able to literally sweep me off my feet. it was an act that simultaneously turned me on and melted my heart.
it very likely makes me less of a man to admit this.
but i don't care. :happy:


----------



## Teresa (May 4, 2009)

disconnectedsmile said:


> okay, so i'm pretty thin, and i'm not all that strong -- i'll admit it, even though it very likely makes me less of a man to do so. i'd probably not even be able to lift a skinny girl, let alone a BBW.
> but...
> the girl i'm currently involved with has been able to literally sweep me off my feet. it was an act that simultaneously turned me on and melted my heart.
> it very likely makes me less of a man to admit this.
> but i don't care. :happy:



Don't feel that way. It most definitely *doesn't * make you less of a man to like being picked up by your girlfriend, or to not be able to pick her up. When I (and probably most others on here) talk about what we like, it's how we feel, it's not a judgment for or against men. Body strength has nothing to do with being a man, strength of character does.

Glad you're happy with your girlfriend disconnectedsmile 

Teresa


----------



## PamelaLois (May 4, 2009)

KendraLee said:


> I had just walked out of a bar once when a 6 foot 5 inch guy lifted me right up so that most of the upper half of my body was above his shoulders. I loved it then and I'd love it again. It was a brute manliness that I found sexy and made feel a little bit dainty.


 
I can't imagine any man being able to pick me up like this, but oh yeah, I would find it absolutely hot! I love it when a guy is so big and strong that it makes me feel dainty, since I am never the "dainty" one in a room.:wubu:


----------



## alkonttt (May 6, 2009)

disconnectedsmile said:


> i _really_ hope that it's okay for me to bump this thread. in my defense, it's less than a month old.
> 
> okay, so i'm pretty thin, and i'm not all that strong -- i'll admit it, even though it very likely makes me less of a man to do so. i'd probably not even be able to lift a skinny girl, let alone a BBW.
> but...
> ...


 . :bow: .


----------



## OneHauteMama (May 7, 2009)

My husband has tried picking me up on occasion. It frankly scares the bejesus out of me. I was afraid he'd give himself a freakin' hernia or a herniated disk or something equally disastrous. Plus, it's very uncomfortable for me. Squished in the wrong spot too tightly, not only that, but I don't think MY body can handle being picked up...like my spine can't support me if I'm dangling in the air! Nope, I'm good with 2 feet on the ground. 

However, I can pick him up lol. It's possible, but it just makes me feel too butch. I did it once and thought "Okay that is SO not a turn-on!".


----------



## MisterGuy (May 7, 2009)

To get momentarily a bit graphic, one of the best sexual experiences I've ever had was when I was having sex with this girl who probably goes 250-275. As some background, I had started lifting weights a few months before this. Anyway, I was sitting on a chair and she was straddling me. I wanted to get in bed, so without thinking about it really, I just picked her up, legs still around me, and walked us both over to the bed, without a problem. 

She was shocked and pleased, and I have to say it was pretty effing hot.

And yes, I am tooting my own horn, toot toot.


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 7, 2009)

MisterGuy said:


> To get momentarily a bit graphic, one of the best sexual experiences I've ever had was when I was having sex with this girl who probably goes 250-275. As some background, I had started lifting weights a few months before this. Anyway, I was sitting on a chair and she was straddling me. I wanted to get in bed, so without thinking about it really, I just picked her up, legs still around me, and walked us both over to the bed, without a problem.
> 
> She was shocked and pleased, and I have to say it was pretty effing hot.
> 
> And yes, I am tooting my own horn, toot toot.



Uh, yes, this I want.


----------



## Prince Dyscord (May 16, 2009)

Actually, it's a bit of the other way around for me. Turn on might be too strong of a word, but a woman who could pick me up is a little bit on the arousing side. Though I have a weakness for amazons I suppose. 

I can lift my wife up and she's pretty shocked at it. It's not really a turn on for her though. More of an impressive feat.


----------



## Orchid (May 16, 2009)

there is one person who lifted me up I mean to say managed to lift me up mind you this is Europe so BBW is less seen here
Anyway reading this thread I thought to post
As some of you know I lost lots of weight due to severe illness and allthough still BBW I am way smaller then I used to be
So I have this doctor who always told me if ever I got under 100 kg he would proceed to lift me up well so he did
Mind you he only plays golf for exercise so he is a strong man
:blush::wubu:


----------



## Trinkan (May 16, 2009)

Ok ladies..
I dare you, if i cant lift and hold you for more than 10sec (ok one at the time) i will buy you dinner and if i CAN you have to join me for that dinner.. Deal? Eat2


----------



## Trinkan (May 16, 2009)

and a small tip is to bend down and get a grip under her bum and lift with your legs or if she can, jump up and throw her legs around your waist..


----------



## ToniTails (May 16, 2009)

watching eyes bulge and the look of pure adrenaline taking over where blood once flowed - no thanks! --- a piggy back ride would be alright, tho


----------



## cant20 (May 18, 2009)

Ashley said:


> Only one guy has ever managed to pick me up (well, when I was anywhere near my current weight, anyway), and I loved it. I was awed, and it was a little thrilling. It was also cool because we were on a crowded train platform and there were some college kids nearby who were stunned to silence at what they were seeing. It was fun!
> 
> The weirdest part is that the guy in question is quite thin and doesn't look particularly strong (my apologies if he ever reads this!), but he didn't have much trouble at all from what I could tell. Immediately after this, another guy (who is more solidly built and looks stronger) tried and couldn't succeed. My guess is that it was a matter of leverage here. Or maybe some sort of magical fatty-lifting powers.



I reckon I could give it a good go Ashley! :happy:


----------



## chudnecko (May 22, 2009)

Trinkan said:


> Ok ladies..
> I dare you, if i cant lift and hold you for more than 10sec (ok one at the time) i will buy you dinner and if i CAN you have to join me for that dinner.. Deal? Eat2



I will accept this Dare


----------



## BigBeautifulRed (May 25, 2009)

I actually think I would like it, I may be fat but I am still a normal girl and would like that sort of thing. Like all the other women said for romantic reasons.


----------



## slrm2m (May 25, 2009)

Hell ya, I would love it! At my weight and height, I haven't met too many men that could do it and I would love to feel small, dainty and petite next to a man that could lift me. Bring him on! :eat2:

I've always insisted that my alter-ego is a delicate flower, but no one believes me! Being lifted up, without a guy huffing and puffing and about to pass out, would make me feel like a delicate flower!


----------



## Trinkan (May 25, 2009)

chudnecko said:


> I will accept this Dare



Ok this will be interesting, meet me in vegas or come to sweden and we shall see..
Dont you think i can make it?


----------



## LillyWest (Jun 3, 2009)

It's definitely a turn on when my husband picks me up! Especially when he tosses me around in bed. He's bigger than me, that's probably why he can do it though. I love being swept off my feet literally!


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 4, 2009)

When I was a little girl, my step-daddy used to pick me up really high off the ground. It terrified me, but in a very fun way. I was an over-weight kid, and it may sound a little creepy, but I had a mad crush on him, so the thrill was there in another way to. I suppose that memory has carried over into adulthood, as I've fantasized on occasion about what it would be like to be with a man who was big and strong enough to pick me up, even briefly, and, ya know, ravage me or something. I really love a guy who's aggressive,and strong enough to throw me around in bed. I weigh over 430lbs, so it's a challenge, but .. just wow. 

As a matter of fact, last night I had a dream about putting the moves on Dr. Mohinder Suresh from the tv show Heroes, the one with the super-strength. Unfortunately I never made it to the sex part, but I'm sure with all that strength and aggressiveness, fun times would have been had. lol

Oh, and I used to pick my ex-husband up and throw him over my shoulder to carry him around. He was about 5'7", and 128lbs. He also liked to ride up on my shoulders, chicken style. I've never tried to pick up my present boyfriend. He's not into it, and won't let me try. I bet I could still do it, even though he weighs nearly 200lbs.




Mokojumbie said:


> Maybe turn-on is a strong word, but the question still stands.
> 
> I always figured, especially as it doesn't happen too often in the BBW world where her SO can grab her off her feet, that it would be desirable if anything just for the thrill of it. So, assuming that you're dating/married to someone who is strong enough do to it with no problems, would you want him to do it?
> 
> I've found that generally women don't _seem_ to like it, but I imagine that it's because of a fear of the lifter suddenly succumbing to instantaneous hernia and collapsing like a lawn chair.


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Jun 4, 2009)

YES, YES, AND YES! I'd love to be picked up and swept away...*swoon*

The other thing I miss dating a man thinner than myself is being able to wear his shirts. I find it incredibly sexy after making love the night before to wake and wear my lover's shirt with nothing on underneath around the house.


----------



## Tania (Jun 4, 2009)

I think it's endearingly cute when they try.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 4, 2009)

hmmmm maybe its the DOM part of me, but I say no. No picking up for me :doh:


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 5, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> hmmmm maybe its the DOM part of me, but I say no. No picking up for me :doh:



*
I might have to hide your magical Love Dust- no sprinkling for you 

I think that statement & train of thought has just about broken the hearts of every single BBW loving "Weightlifter/Bodybuilder/Powerlifter/Wrestler" FA/BHM/SSBHM on this thread.

This is what inspires me to train - what good is working out if you cannot put that training to some "functional" good use. *


----------



## removed (Jun 5, 2009)

I love that my bf, who doesn't look like the big and strong type but is lol, can pick me up...funny when he does I can see two looks on his face, 1. happy he can be the big strong man lol and 2. disappointment he could even do it lol....I am getting so big I don't think he will be able to if we end up staying together lol cause he loves to feed me and I love to eat lol but it is nice to have someone big and strong enough to lift all 260lbs of me...but, assuming we stay together, I know I will easily be so fat and heavy no one would be able to lift me lol


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 5, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *
> I might have to hide your magical Love Dust- no sprinkling for you
> 
> I think that statement & train of thought has just about broken the hearts of every single BBW loving "Weightlifter/Bodybuilder/Powerlifter/Wrestler" FA/BHM/SSBHM on this thread.
> ...



Hmmmmmm well Tony, for you I would allow it:bow:


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 5, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> Hmmmmmm well Tony, for you I would allow it:bow:



*You've restored my faith - Sprinkle Away & Thanks * :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## chudnecko (Jun 6, 2009)

Trinkan said:


> Ok this will be interesting, meet me in vegas or come to sweden and we shall see..
> Dont you think i can make it?


lol of coz not, but i'm to far away to go to either of those places, so we will never know, unless there are other volunteers close by.


----------



## Trinkan (Jun 6, 2009)

Well in that case i have to give you a call the next time im in Sydney 



chudnecko said:


> lol of coz not, but i'm to far away to go to either of those places, so we will never know, unless there are other volunteers close by.


----------



## msbard90 (Jun 6, 2009)

I like the concept of being picked up, but like everyone else said, it would have to be done painlessly and gracefully, or no thanks lol.. I always try to make my boyfriend pick me up, but all he does is bruise me and can't get a good grip- ouch! But it does seem so fairy-tale like and I would thoroughly enjoy being treated like a princess.


----------



## Fascinita (Jun 6, 2009)

I like the idea of being tossed up in the air... over and over.

Weeeeeeeeeeee!

I also like the idea of skipping down the sidewalk with one's SO. More couples should do this. It would warm the hearts of those lucky enough to witness it.


----------



## msbard90 (Jun 6, 2009)

Fascinita said:


> I like the idea of being tossed up in the air... over and over.
> 
> Weeeeeeeeeeee!
> 
> I also like the idea of skipping down the sidewalk with one's SO. More couples should do this. It would warm the hearts of those lucky enough to witness it.



agreed.. if i could skip, i would.. but that would just be a miserable mess... lol


----------



## mossystate (Jun 6, 2009)

When you find a man who can spin you like a basketball, on the tippy tip of his pinky...follow him...wherever he goes.

I have been lucky enough to have experienced this...I will never again...settle.

:blush:


----------



## bdog (Jun 9, 2009)

I'd walk up to her, put my arms around her just below her butt, squeeze, and lift. That works for me. When she's fully lifted, hold her there while she protests for a minute, and then throw her down on the bed. Obviously gentle enough so she doesn't get hurt. They don't seem to resist much after that. 



pickleman357 said:


> That would hurt her belly.
> 
> even her back is squishy and shifts.
> 
> Any other ideas?


----------



## ~nai'a~ (Jun 9, 2009)

A turn on? My response: Oui! Oui! Oui! :happy:


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 9, 2009)

bdog said:


> I'd walk up to her, put my arms around her just below her butt, squeeze, and lift. That works for me. When she's fully lifted, hold her there while she protests for a minute, and then throw her down on the bed. Obviously gentle enough so she doesn't get hurt. They don't seem to resist much after that.



hmmm now that DOES sound hot!! sooo alluring!! I think maybe I just like the "getting thrown on the bed" part heheheh


----------



## thejuicyone (Jun 13, 2009)

My man can pick me up and hold me...in the pool.


----------



## BbwPennyLane (Jun 13, 2009)

hahah i would love it... there was a football player in the news who could bench press 300 and something pounds.... anyways i always tell my husband that "Tim Tebow could pick me up, and if you loved me you could too" (kidding of course) he then spends the next 15 min explain the mechanics of weightlifting vs. lifting a 375 pound fat girl LOL


----------



## BigBeautifulRed (Jun 14, 2009)

haha I have to use that Tim Tebow Line hahaha. I will use Hugh Jackman actually, my other white meat lol. 

I wish sometimes he could. I'm far away from him now, so it would be kinda nice if he could visit me, I would probably run and impulsively try to jump into his arms for a kiss and knock him over. 

It's like, I like me, and I'm happy with me and I don't care much that he can't pick me up, I just you know when you get married every girl dreams of their man carrying them over the threshhold but I guess that won't happen for me. Just little things like that might bother me about it, but I think thats why I would be very very turned on if he could carry me. :/


----------



## mel (Jun 16, 2009)

...without falling to the ground and blowing out both his knees casuing me to have to wait hand and foot on him fr weeks.....yes it would be...LOL


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jun 16, 2009)

Yes, it sounds so very nice.  

Thats what dreams are for though, to dream that someone could actually pick me up, lol.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 16, 2009)

BrownEyedChica said:


> Yes, it sounds so very nice.
> 
> Thats what dreams are for though, to dream that someone could actually pick me up, lol.



I bet that Tony could pick you up Chica!!:bow:


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jun 16, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> I bet that Tony could pick you up Chica!!:bow:



LOL! Yeah, I doubt anyone could pick up a 5ft7 435lbs woman!!


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 16, 2009)

BrownEyedChica said:


> LOL! Yeah, I doubt anyone could pick up a 5ft7 435lbs woman!!


:smitten::smitten::eat2:

I guarantee you there are many men who can and would love to! Wait till Tony sees this post, he will tell you!!
( and i dunno about picking you up, but i sure could rub ya well)


----------



## Hathor (Jun 16, 2009)

Collapsing like a lawn chair.  LOL 

I'm not dating nor married, but even if I was skinny I wouldn't want to get picked up. I don't like that loss of earth under my feet because it's out of my control. 

But I was lifted once with a hoyer lift at work.  For practicing during orientation and that was cool. Sitting in a giant sling like that all comfy and stuff.


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 16, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> :smitten::smitten::eat2:
> 
> I guarantee you there are many men who can and would love to! Wait till Tony sees this post, he will tell you!!
> ( and i dunno about picking you up, but i sure could rub ya well)



*
That's for sure - 400+ lbs of cuteness outshines an Olympic Barbell any day. :wubu: :wubu:
One haul over the shoulders - true bliss 
*


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 16, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *
> That's for sure - 400+ lbs of cuteness outshines an Olympic Barbell any day. :wubu: :wubu:
> One haul over the shoulders - true bliss
> *



See I knew it Tony!! Muahhh my handsome sexy adorable sweet fat chick lover!!:wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jun 16, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *
> That's for sure - 400+ lbs of cuteness outshines an Olympic Barbell any day. :wubu: :wubu:
> One haul over the shoulders - true bliss
> *





BarbBBW said:


> See I knew it Tony!! Muahhh my handsome sexy adorable sweet fat chick lover!!:wubu::wubu::wubu:



Prove it!!!


----------



## Tracy (Jun 17, 2009)

BBWs: Would being able to be picked up by your SO be a turn on for you? 

Nope not at all! He would have to be a pretty strong guy to do that.


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 17, 2009)

BrownEyedChica said:


> Prove it!!!



*I love huggable challenges- this is a special incentive to really up the training now *


----------



## wolfpersona (Jun 17, 2009)

My ex was about 218 and i was about 180. Mind you she's about 5'4 She could lift me up without a problem not the other way around. I felt kind of embarased aftarward.:doh:


----------



## steadydecline (Jun 18, 2009)

My boyfriend does it to me all the time. Granted, he's a few inches taller than I, and about 100 lbs heavier, but I still worry that he's going to hurt himself.
So, is there a thrill? Well, yes. It's sort of like being on a rollercoaster. It's a little fun, but you're terrified at the same time.


----------



## mossystate (Jun 18, 2009)

wolfpersona said:


> I felt kind of embarased aftarward.:doh:



Why? Did she run with you through the streets of your town, while calling you a wimp? Damn her!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jun 22, 2009)

I don't know. When I was 15 and half the size I am today I had a guy lift me over his head and then a minute later he dropped me and fell on top of me..He had been drinking so I am sure that didn't help,but since that time I am scared of being picked up. 

Justin use to try all the time. I would freak out and do the PUT DOWN RIGHT NOW! ..lol.. So I don't know. It would be nice to have a man pick me up and carry me. I certainly have the fantacy about being carried over the threshold on my wedding night, we will see.


----------



## vcrgrrl (Jun 24, 2009)

Yeah, it would definitely be something new..... And not something I have experienced before.


----------

